# Neve em Bragança - 18 Dezembro 2007



## Fil (21 Dez 2007 às 03:37)

Tópico para colocar fotos da neve do passado dia 18 na cidade de Bragança, e convido o restos dos brigantinos do fórum a colocarem também as suas. 

Eu infelizmente não tive tempo para tirar muitas fotos, aqui ficam algumas. Durante a manhã e tarde nevou sempre com flocos muito pequenos, o que não permitiu grandes acumulações. A maior parte da neve veio com o anoitecer, até que chegou a amaldiçoada e impiedosa chuva...

Esta rua estava extremamente escorregadia
















Carrinha cheia de sal





Camião que espalha sal em acção



































Fonte (ou lá como se chama) totalmente congelada




















O rio parcialmente congelado










Quando voltei, tive que deixar o carro a uns 100 m de minha casa pois não consegui subir a rua e ainda apanhei um susto ao patinar o carro pela rua abaixo sem qualquer controlo




















Alguns videos.

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/filmeteopt/video/x3slkl_neve-em-braganca-18122007_news"]Video Neve em BraganÃ§a - 18/12/2007 - neve, braganÃ§a - Dailymotion Share Your Videos@@AMEPARAM@@value=&quot;http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/x3slkl&quot;@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/x3slkl[/ame]

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/filmeteopt/video/x3spwu_neve-em-braganca-18122007_fun"]Video Neve em BraganÃ§a - 18/12/2007 - neve, braganÃ§a - Dailymotion Share Your Videos@@AMEPARAM@@value=&quot;http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/x3spwu&quot;@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/x3spwu[/ame]

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/filmeteopt/video/x3tgce_mercedes-a-patinar_fun"]Video Mercedes a patinar - mercedes, patinar, neve - Dailymotion Share Your Videos@@AMEPARAM@@value=&quot;http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/x3tgce&quot;@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/x3tgce[/ame]

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/filmeteopt/video/x3tgg4_neve-em-braganca-18122007_fun"]Video Neve em BraganÃ§a - 18/12/2007 - neve, braganÃ§a - Dailymotion Share Your Videos@@AMEPARAM@@value=&quot;http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/x3tgg4&quot;@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/x3tgg4[/ame]

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/filmeteopt/video/x3tggs_neve-em-braganca-18122007_fun"]Video Neve em BraganÃ§a - 18/12/2007 - neve, braganÃ§a - Dailymotion Share Your Videos@@AMEPARAM@@value=&quot;http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/x3tggs&quot;@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/x3tggs[/ame]


----------



## Dan (21 Dez 2007 às 09:31)

Magnifica reportagem 

Como ficou a cidade


----------



## vitamos (21 Dez 2007 às 11:25)

Já estive em Bragança uma vez, há cerca de dois anos...

Mas com neve fica uma cidade irreconhecível... e ainda mais bonita!

Tb queria...


----------



## Brigantia (21 Dez 2007 às 12:28)

As primeiras fotos de neve são do chafariz do Parque do Eixo Atlântico que estava totalmente congelado.











Ao fim da tarde o cenário ficou fantástico.





























Aqui ficam alguns vídeos da altura em que nevava com muita instensidade.



Esta foi a reportagem possível em dia de trabalho


----------



## Dan (21 Dez 2007 às 12:35)

Uma excelente reportagem


----------



## Gilmet (21 Dez 2007 às 13:46)

Excelentes fotos e videos
Eu ja tive em bragança em março deste ano mas não apanhei neve, apanhei frio...
Minima (11-03-2007): 3,0ºC (01:00)


----------



## henriquesillva (21 Dez 2007 às 14:26)

Fotos espectaculares, especialmente as nocturnas


Bem hajam.


----------



## jpaulov (21 Dez 2007 às 16:52)

*Re: Neve em Bragança - 18 Dezembro 20http://img412.imageshack.us/img412/9379/i07[/b]

aqui vão mais umas...
[IMG]http://img412.imageshack.us/img412/6729/img0863yr1.jpg
By naevo, shot with Canon EOS 300D DIGITAL at 2007-12-21





By naevo, shot with Canon EOS 300D DIGITAL at 2007-12-21





By naevo, shot with Canon EOS 300D DIGITAL at 2007-12-21





By naevo at 2007-12-21





By Naevo at 2007-12-21

...vamos lá ver se o fim de semana se põe a jeito para fazer mais algumas fotos!!
*


----------



## Brigantia (21 Dez 2007 às 17:31)

Grandes fotos Naevo


----------



## Nuno (21 Dez 2007 às 19:13)

Muitos Parabéns pelas fotos que nos mostram, é muito bom ver estas fotos


----------



## Dan (21 Dez 2007 às 19:27)

Mais uma excelente reportagem


----------



## Minho (21 Dez 2007 às 22:14)

Bem pessoal, parabéns!
Excelente trabalho  

Isto são exemplo de grandes reportagens. Utilizaram máquinas fotográficas em condições para registar estes momentos únicos e resistiram usar o telemóveis para tirar fotografias


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Dez 2007 às 23:22)

Espero amanhã ainda ver alguma coisa!  Dia 25!!!


----------



## Vince (22 Dez 2007 às 08:48)

Muitas e excelentes fotografias para documentar esse dia maravilhoso em Bragança


----------



## Z13 (22 Dez 2007 às 09:54)

Aqui vos deixo, também, algumas imagens que registei na passada 3ª feira, aqui em Bragança:









































Espero que gostem!!!


----------



## jpmartins (22 Dez 2007 às 10:51)

Bom trabalho pessoal


----------



## João Soares (22 Dez 2007 às 11:36)

Yah! Gandas fotox, malta
Parabens!


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Dez 2007 às 22:54)

No mínimo fantástico eu que só vi neve na Serra do Caldeirão que coloquei aqui no forum as fotos, espero que neve novamente por aqui no Algarve para fazer uma grande reportagem se nevasse em Olhão era fantástico.

Excelente reportagem, mesmo linda a cidade de Bragança


----------

